# Caroline Trentini - Victoria´s secret fashionshow 2005 - 7 pics!



## Tobi.Borsti (9 Okt. 2006)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Caroline Trentini *



 

 

 

 



 

 

​


----------



## Kartbay (2 Dez. 2009)

Scharfe Bilder,vielen Dank.


----------



## Rolli (2 Dez. 2009)

Klasse Pics von Caroline :thx: dir


----------



## Katzun (2 Dez. 2009)

im gesicht sieht sie aus wie 12

nicht schlecht, :thx: herr borsti


----------



## Q (3 Dez. 2009)

Danke für die hübsche Kleine! :thx:


----------



## marty3 (13 Dez. 2009)

Danke für Carloline.


----------



## Buterfly (13 Dez. 2009)

Katzun schrieb:


> im gesicht sieht sie aus wie 12
> 
> nicht schlecht, :thx: herr borsti



Aber nur im Gesicht


----------



## canil (3 Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## cloudbox (29 Jan. 2019)

Thanks for Caroline!


----------

